# On Providence -- Chrysostom



## Casey (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could acquire or read online John Chrysostom's _On Providence_?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 31, 2010)

This article states it has not ever been translated into English.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 31, 2010)

Casey:

Surprising to find that only seven libraries in the US hold copies in English. The University of Illinois at Urbana has a French language edition. [as per a search of www.worldcat.org]

It also is not among the online offerings at The Saint John Chrysostom Webpage


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like its a dissertation Wayne; Calvin College has a copy.

*John Chrysostom's On Providence : a translation and theological interpretation*

Author: Christopher Alan Hall; John Chrysostom, Saint Publisher: 1991. Edition/Format: Thesis/dissertation : Manuscript : English


----------



## Casey (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been reading _Learning Theology With the Church Fathers_ (IVP), and the author has two chapters dedicated to God's providence, which are a summary of Chrysostom's treatise, which the author translated, but I don't know how to find it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's the card catalog entry for the copy at Calvin College.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 31, 2010)

Christopher Hall the author of that book did the translation dissertation.


Casey said:


> I've been reading _Learning Theology With the Church Fathers_ (IVP), and the author has two chapters dedicated to God's providence, which are a summary of Chrysostom's treatise, which the author translated, but I don't know how to find it.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 31, 2010)

You can, however, get Theodoret on providence.

On Divine Providence - Theodoret of Cyrus


----------

